# Περιστέρια > Περιστερώνες - Κατασκευές - Αξεσουάρ >  Οι Πύργοι των Περιστεριών

## RacingPigeon

Ένα νέο ντοκιμαντέρ με τίτλο «οι Πύργοι των Περιστεριών» ολοκλήρωσε πρόσφατα ο δημοσιογράφος -- ερευνητής Γιώργος Αντωνίου. Η κάμερα του Γιώργου Αντωνίου κατέγραψε δεκάδες Περιστεριώνες από την Αργολίδα αλλά και την Αρκαδία και μας τους παρουσιάζει. 

«Τους παλιούς Περιστεριώνες, τους συναντά κανείς, σε κάθε γωνιά της Ελληνικής γης. Πολλοί ενδιαφέροντες παλαιοί Περιστεριώνες υπάρχουν και στην Αργολίδα. Είναι οι Πύργοι των Περιστεριών» τονίζει ο Γιώργος Αντωνίου. «Σήμερα, στην πλειονότητά τους, είναι εγκαταλελειμμένοι και ερειπωμένοι, ζουν τη μοναξιά τους, μακριά από τις πόλεις και τα χωριά, αναπολώντας μεγαλεία άλλων εποχών.Κάποιοι άλλοι, σε πείσμα των καιρών, στέκουν ορθοί και άφθαρτοι, ανενεργοί όμως, ενώ ορισμένοι από τους παλιούς περιστεριώνες, συνεχίζουν να φιλοξενούν στην αγκαλιά τους, τους εκατοντάδες φτερωτούς ενοίκους τους, τα περιστέρια.Καμωμένοι από πέτρα ή πλίνθρες οι παλαιότεροι, σε μια μεγάλη ποικιλία αρχιτεκτονικών μορφών, αποτελούν σήμερα σημαντικά στοιχεία της λαϊκής παραδοσιακής αρχιτεκτονικής και της πατροπαράδοτης οικοδομικής τέχνης.

Τα περιστέρια που είναι από τα πρώτα οικόσιτα ζώα και συμβολίζουν την πίστη, την αγάπη και την ειρήνη βρίσκουν φιλόξενη στέγη στους σωζόμενους σήμερα Περιστεριώνες».





Από τις "ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ" στο youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH8wS_MAgpY

----------

